# my messy stash....



## dmenchi (Apr 4, 2007)

i feel horrible but this is how my stash looks after a week of work and stress...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'll organize and clean it and update soon...until then :
also how do i ever get my pictures clear??? it's a mess HeLP!


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 4, 2007)

Great collection.


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 4, 2007)

nice! i love how you arranged all the l/g in the 5th picture!


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks! i like to make my makeup look like a candy store, hence all the little crystal bowls...


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 4, 2007)

Really nice.


----------



## n_c (Apr 4, 2007)

very nice...*drools over ur brush collection*


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 4, 2007)

gorgeous collection


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 4, 2007)

very nice


----------



## MAC is love (Apr 4, 2007)

nice collection! it's okay i get messy too haha


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 4, 2007)

Great collection!  You have a lot of great, versatile products!


----------



## Dawn (Apr 5, 2007)

I like the l/g arrangement too!  Nice collection!!


----------



## macface (Apr 6, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_thanks! i like to make my makeup look like a candy store, hence all the little crystal bowls...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So cute


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks guys!


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_very nice...*drools over ur brush collection* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but there are so many brushes that i still want...and i actually bought an extra 187 on saterday ..yupeeeee


----------



## boudoir (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm drooling!
The lipglosses are too cute!


----------



## dmenchi (Jun 20, 2007)

update: i filled another palette & got so much more stufgf, i need to update lol


----------



## Lissa (Jun 20, 2007)

Gorgeous stash! I love the palettes, and the way you arranged the lipglosses. Mine gets messy too, I swear I have to have a major tidy up almost every day


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Jun 20, 2007)

I love the palettes *envies


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_Gorgeous stash! I love the palettes, and the way you arranged the lipglosses. Mine gets messy too, I swear I have to have a major tidy up almost every day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

tHANKS!  I  know it's a lot of work to clean it all up, especially when you are not amorning person and u just put stuiff back without cleaning it right away!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 2, 2007)

Awesome collection!!!


----------



## pichima (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm drooling over the lipglass collection!


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 6, 2007)

how many palettes do you have currently? i have 3 as of right now, but i have not yet arranged them by color. (mainly because i have depotted most of my shadows yet)


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 6, 2007)

i think eleven shadow palettes and three blush palettes...i really need to update my pics. I bought a lot of new stuff...(if your interested check under Hauls, i've been trying to post there everytime i go shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) l got all the Tendertones(considering buying backups - looove them so much) and i also have all F/ls....oh and also all MSfs(the new ones obviously & i swapped for some of the older ones that were missing in my collection, yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 19, 2007)

i tried to update it more..but it's a long process.
Actally i moved a bunch of stuff around and this is how it look this far..
Thanks for looking


----------



## aalore (Oct 19, 2007)

wow thats a nice collection!


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 19, 2007)

here is 








my other love ..perfume... oh and some cheapo B&BWs stuff


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, nice collection you got there !!


----------



## tiffdultimate (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: my MESSY stash.... lots of pics *

Awesome collection. I love all of your lip glass!


----------



## frocher (Oct 26, 2007)

Great stash!  I love your lips stuff!


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 13, 2007)

wow! i know envy is a sinn but i can't stp myself LOL..


----------

